# Merida - Meet expats!



## margauxdetraz (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi everyone!

My boyfriend, his best friend and I will be in Merida from the 11th september until the 17th in order to do some reseach about tourism in the area, having the idea of starting a business over there. My boyfriend and his friend (he speaks fluent spanish) are american and I am from Switzerland (I speak fluent french). We are 23 and 27 years old and I would almost dare to say that we are fun to hang out with  We would love to have the opportunity to meet some expats living in Merida since a long time and of course some locals in order to have an inside knowledge about the area and the opportunities over there!

We are looking forward to hearing from this Merida community!

- Margaux, Dustin and Sergio


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There is a ex-pat board for Merida and also contact the English Library ...........


----------



## ntbarclay (Jul 16, 2013)

I am new to this forum. Can you tell me where to find the expat board for Merida? My husband and I will be moving there in April.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yucatan Living » Daily Life » Schools in Merida

Google is your friend.........


----------



## ntbarclay (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for that. I am very familiar with the Yucatan firum, I thought that it was a separate forum under Expat Forum and could not find it here. This was not clear in your msg. Now it has been clarified.


----------

